# Does Vivonex actually work?



## 20756 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am currently on Vivonex and 3 journals that I've read say report that they did NOT have any positive results after Vivonex. I am currently under treatment, and am looking for some hope. Has it worked for anyone? If so, was it permanent or temporary?Please, I need some hope. I have images of pasta and steak floating in my head all the time.


----------

